# Conexión cruzada jack 3.5 mm de 3 vías



## chronos682 (Dic 4, 2015)

Buen día a todos, tengo dos jacks de 3.5 mm machos de 3 vías (audio L, R y micrófono) y quiero hacer la siguiente conexión:

Jack 1: Audio L --- jack2: micrófono
Jack 1: micrófono --- jack2: audio L

La idea es conectar 2 teléfonos celulares de tal forma que lo que salga de un celular como sonido entre al otro como voz y viceversa. Lo que no logro hacer es conectar la malla de la tierra del cable porque harían interferencia ya que viajarían 2 señales diferentes debido a que por un extremo del cable hay una entrada y por el otro hay otra diferente. Si es posible hacer la conexión que quiero hacer? O es técnicamente imposible. Agradezco la ayuda. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2015)

Que te parece subir un dibujo a mano alzada de lo que pretendés hacer ?

¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y *archivos*?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 4, 2015)

Hola a todos , no creo que sea tan sinples asi  enplementar esa idea (una sinples conección cruzada) , seguramente hay la nesecidad de conpatibilizar los niveles de audio entre equipos (celulares) de modo no haber distorciones en lo audio .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 4, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que te parece subir un dibujo a mano alzada de lo que pretendés hacer ?



La conexión 1 sería la que va de la patilla del micrófono del jack1 a la patilla de audio L del jack 2, la conexión 2 sería la de las masas que es la que no sé como conectar y la 3 sería entre la patilla audio L del jack 1 a la patilla del micrófono del jack 2. La idea es que funcione como un manos libres pero no se como va la conexión en un manos libres respecto a la masa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2015)

En general las masas deben ir unidas


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 4, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , no creo que sea tan sinples asi  enplementar esa idea (una sinples conección cruzada) , seguramente hay la nesecidad de conpatibilizar los niveles de audio entre equipos (celulares) de modo no haber distorciones en lo audio .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



En las pruebas que he hecho he podido conseguir que de un celular a otro se envíe el sonido y se grabe, pero al hacerlo al contrario no funciona, solo funciona en un sentido, entonces no creo que sea necesario lo de la comptabilidad de los niveles de audio.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En general las masas deben ir unidas



Si pero no funcionó así


----------



## Scooter (Dic 4, 2015)

Los micrófonos que yo sepa son electret y llevan un nivel de continua.
De hecho el botón va cortocircuitando el.micrófono.

Seguramente bastará con unir las masas y cruzar los cables poniendo un condensador en serie en cada línea. El valor del condensador debe de dar bastante igual.

¿Para que quieres hacer ese montaje?
¿Para hacer que una llamada no sea localizable?


Los celulares suelen llevar 4 vías y es en esa cuarta en la que va el micrófono. No creo que funcione con jacks de 3


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 4, 2015)

Hola.

Prueba esto.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 4, 2015)

Gracias por responder, voy a probar como dices, estoy utilizando uno de 3 vias + masa es decir 4 vías, tal cual como los manos libres de los celulares. No entendí lo del valor del condensador. Le sirve cualquier valor? Gracias de antemano por responder.


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 4, 2015)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Prueba esto.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Algo así había pensado yo, poniéndole alguna resistencia, voy a intentarlo gracias.


----------



## chronos682 (Dic 4, 2015)

Elaficionado mil y mil gracias por tu ayuda. De verdad que no tengo como agradecerte. Le puse resistencias de 15 ohms a cada línea y quedó funcionando al 100%. Excelente. De verdad muchas gracias.

Así quedó:


----------

